# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  قسما بالله ييسر الزواج ادخلى ماراح تندمين

## @ام امنه@

:salam_allah:
كيفكن يا بنات الله يجعل كل ايامكم فرح ان شالله
اليوم حبيت اكتبلكم موضوع اترددت كتير انى اكتبه وبعدين قلت للافادة ان شالله لانه بصراحه حصل معايا شخصيا ماراح اطول ندخل بالموضوع
انا مريت بثلاث تجارب خطبة وفشلو والتاانية فسخت قبل العرس باسبوعين يعنى بعد ما حضرت فستانى وماحصل نصيب والثالثة كانت عقبها باسبوع وملكت بس ماحصل نصيب لانى وافقت وانا مذبذبة ومشتته وفسخت العقد وعقب هالاحداث المتعاقبة كانت نفسيتى سيئة للغايه وكنت اقضى ليلى بكا على هالح وعلى هالناس اللى ننخدع فيهم بس تميت احمد ربنا اننا نعرف حقايق الناس قبل لا نتورط المهم انى قضيت 6 شهور صعبين وبقيت اقول انا كان عندى اقعد ببيت اهلى مانخطب ابدا ولا ان يكونلى 3 تجارب بس قلت الحمد لله وكانت نفسيتى سيئة وماانام حتى انى رحت لدكتور واعطانى مهدئات عشان اعرف انام وبعد ماقضيت ايم كتير فى البكا بقيت اقعد بالليل واستنى الكل ينام عشان اناجى ربنا وادعيه يخفف عنى الابتلاء دة وفى يوم بعد ماصليت القيام قعدت اتريي الفجر وعقب الاذان وقفت وبصيت للسما وقلت يارب رسولك قال ان بين الاذان والاقامة لا ترد دعوة وهو ماينطق عن الهوا وكنت لاول مرة احس بمعنى اليقين من صدق والله وربى عالم ومطلع عاللى بقولة يا بنات انى فجاة لقيت نفسى بقول دعاء عمرى لا فكرت فيه ولا قلتة ولا خطرلى بباب بس كان مفتاح من مفاتيح الفرج تميت قول بلا تفكير (رب لاتذرنى فردا وانت خير الوارثين) وابكى واكرره وابكى وان نفسى مش كستوعبة اللى بعملة بس كل اللى حسة بيه يقيييييييييييييييييييييييييين بالله وصليت ونمت وقعدت من النوم على رؤيه ما حلاها حتى انى قلت لامى احس ان ربنا يراضينى فيها ولما حكيتها لربيعه امى(رهييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييبة بالتفسير الله يزيدها علم)قالتلى الله هايرزقك بانسان هاتتحسدى على عشتك معاه وعلى الحب اللى هايحبهولك وتمت تهنينى كانه صدق 
وطاف اسبوعين وربنا رزقنى بزوجى (الله يباركلى بيه ويخليه ويجعل يومى قبل يومة)اخاف اتكلم عنه احسد نفسى وحسيت ان عقب كل الابتلاءات وبفضل الدعوة دى اللى طلعت بمتهى اليقين ربنا عوضنى خير واحسن مما كنت ابى وبس ست شهور واتزوجنا وربنا تم نعمته عليه بس بعد اسبوعين دريت انى حامل ومرة تانية ربنا اختبرنى وتسمم حملى فى نهاية السادس ونزلت البنت 600 جرام بس كان يقينى بالله اقوى مما تخيلت لان اللى طاف علمنى ان عسى ان تكرهو شيئا وهو خيرا لكم تلقيت الموضوع بسكينة وقوة وتركتها فى رعاية الله وكنت كل مارحتلها الحضانة اقولها استودعك الله ومن جوايا خايفة ارجع تانى يوم مالاقيهاش والحمد لله بعد شهرين ربنا كرمنا والحين مافيها الا العافية ومانى عارفة اكتب من شقاوتها الحين جمبى 
اسفة طولت عليكم بس حبيت اقولكم عن تجربتى الشخصية مع دعاء (رب لاتذرنى فردا وانت خير الوارثين) وتجربتى مع تطبيق معنى اليقين بالله 
الله يقر اعينكم بالازواج الصالحة 
 رب لاتذرنى فردا وانت خير الوارثين 
يابنات (اليقين بالله)

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## om3laawi

يزاج ربي كل خير ع الافادة ،،

----------


## الورد1988

يزاج الله خير

----------


## هاجر محمـد

مـآشاء الله
الله يخليها لك وبارك الله فيك على ذكر تجربتك 
الله يتمم عليك كل خيــر

سبحان الله وبحمده -سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## شوكولاطة

أختي الغالية.. تسلمين على تجربتج الجميلة جدا.. والي ممكن تكون درس لنا كلنا نتعلم منه... ويشرفني يكون اول رد لي في هذا المنتدى على موضوعج هذا...
الله يتمم لج زواجج بخير.. ويجعل بنتج من الذرية الصالحة المقيمة للصلاة..والله يتمم لكم بخير يارب..
دعواتج لي..اختج شوكولاطة  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

مشكوووره الغاليه ع الموضوع الطيب ....


ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
رب لاتذرنى فردا وانت خير الوارثين

رب لاتذرنى فردا وانت خير الوارثين







يارب يارب يارب ياسامع الصوت ويااسابق الفوت وياكاسي العظام لحما بعد الموت صلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اسالك اللهم ياحي ياقيوم ياذا الجلال والاكرام ياجــــامع ياجــــامع ياجــــــامع اجمع بيني وبين فلان على ماتحب وبماتحب وترضى واجعلني معه من المكرمين
اللــــــــــــــــــــهم آآآآآآآآمين

برحمتك ياحي ياقيوم استغيث

----------


## فللة

مشكورة الغالية والله يسعدج دووووووم

----------


## دانة المنصوري

يزاج ربي كل خير ع الافادة ،،

----------


## دانة المنصوري

رب لاتذرنى فردا وانت خير الوارثين

----------


## احلامي 2009

الحمدلله 
ربنا كريم سميع مجيب الدعاء

----------


## أم مياسة

ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن الله يتمم عليج بالخير ويرزق كل إنسانه الخير

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

سبحان الله .،

" وبشــــــــــــر الصابريـــن " .،

ربي يجعلني واياج وكل من قرت الموضوع موفقات لذكر الله وشكره على جزيل نعمه .،

" ربــــــــي لاتذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين "

سبحان الله ، قالها نبي الله من قبل ، وربي ماخيب ظنه ودعاءه .،

ربي يرزقنا حسن اليقين والظن به .،

يزاج ربي كل خير على طرح تجربتج ، ربي يبارك لج في بنوتتج ويرزقج برها ويوفقها لكل خير

----------


## شما الهاجري

بارك الله فيج أختي

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

يزاج الله خير عالافادة تستاهلين كل خير

----------


## OM ABDALLA

جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

آلله يسعدج غلآآيه ^^

رب لاتذرنى فردا وانت خير الوارثين

----------


## عبيرستايل

ربي يسعدك حبيبتي وعقبال كل العزابية

----------


## غرووب 22



----------


## أحب سنكرس

ماشاءالله الله يرزقني الزوج الصالح وكل بنت يارب

----------


## فاطمة97

ربي لا تذرني فردا و انت خير الوارثين 
⁦❤️⁩

جزاكي الله خير و بارك لكم في حياتكم

----------

